# Flat battery bother



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

We haven't been able to get away in Boris for 4/5 weeks now so he's sat on the drive unstarted but hooked up to our power supply. The engine battery is dead though, should this happen?
Boris is a 1993 A class Hymer 594


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Strictly speaking probably not. A battery ought to be able to stand for a few weeks without losing too much power.

However, do you have anything running off the battery - i.e. alarms etc?

Do you know how old the battery is? It may be nearing the end of its life and even when charged may not have much of a margin left.

Are you assuming that because you are plugged in the vehicle battery should be charging? Some systems will allow this, some won't. Many will only charge the habitation battery.

JohnW


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Wizzo said:


> Strictly speaking probably not. A battery ought to be able to stand for a few weeks without losing too much power.
> 
> However, do you have anything running off the battery - i.e. alarms etc?
> Nope.
> ...


Hubby is sure he was told this was possible.
Not to worry, its started now.
Thanks


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Glad to see that you're sorted. One thing that is for sure though, if the battery is marginal now it will only get worse as the weather gets colder. May be time to start saving some pennies and looking round for a replacement.

Use of a multimeter will give indication of battery state and will also show if it is charging from the hook-up. Well worth investing in one if you haven't got one already.

I hope hubbie's feeling OK after his fight with the wasp (separate thread for those who may be wondering).

JohnW


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

We'll look a new battery out just to be on the safe side. 
Hubby still has a trout pout to make any woman jealous but seems well enough. Laughing at him doesn't seem to be aiding his recovery though...


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you can charge the battery then disconect the negtive strap. Leave it for a day and recheck the battery voltage if it is below 12.5volts then the battery has had it. don't forget to check the water level in the battery before charging it it should be just on the top of the plates. It will need a long charge if the battery is very low.

Andy


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Woah there inkey!!! Thats gone zooming over my head.
The hubby is handy with spanners and mechanic type stuff so I'll pas the info on.
Cheers


----------

